
It's Only Rock and Roll Event Prelude - mgcreed
http://daringfireball.net/2009/09/rock_and_roll_prelude
======
taitems
His most recent post silences Beatles rumours:
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/09/08/beatles>

